# Need reaper idea.



## Larry Russell (Mar 22, 2015)

Hello everyone. I need any ideas or comments on what to do with this white reaper I am working on for 2015. The head just didn't turn out the way I thought, but something else is missing from the reaper as a whole but not sure that's why I need ideas. O! yeah, under its robe is string of lights as well. If my upload did not work please go to my photos for 2015 Halloween or .http://www.halloweenforum.com/


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey,

I think you would find it more menacing if you filled out his shoulders and arms more. They look a little meek for a terrifying creature. The skull looks a little 2D so a larger more robust skull might improve the look.


----------



## Larry Russell (Mar 22, 2015)

doto;bt3616 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I think you would find it more menacing if you filled out his shoulders and arms more. They look a little meek for a terrifying creature. The skull looks a little 2D so a larger more robust skull might improve the look.


Thank you. Yes I too thought it looked slim, just needing to come up with a head for it.


----------

